# Your most errr unusual Christmas present



## savarin (Dec 25, 2017)

Need I say more


----------



## tweinke (Dec 25, 2017)

Are those to keep the chair feet warm? Best present  I got was a tool I had loaned out about a year before!


----------



## dave_r_1 (Dec 26, 2017)

The alternator on my truck decided to die today.  Fortunately, I
1) had a plow with a newly upgraded to a small car battery and long booster cables on the truck, so I could hook that up to the trucks battery to keep it running (prior to hooking it up, the battery had dropped to below 7 volts, and everything electrical in the cab had died)
2) have a parts truck (from when I upgraded my truck to 4wd), so I could nab the alternator from that (as a bonus, it's 145amp vs the blown 105Amp one in the truck) and install it


----------



## kvt (Dec 26, 2017)

A shirt with the saying on the front instead of the back,   Daughter said the people that made it put it in the wrong spot when she ordered it.
,


----------



## rwm (Dec 26, 2017)

Dang! I've been looking for those chair foot warmers!
R


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 26, 2017)

kvt said:


> A shirt with the saying on the front instead of the back,   Daughter said the people that made it put it in the wrong spot when she ordered it.
> ,


----------



## savarin (Dec 26, 2017)

I should add a little more regarding the chair foot warmers.
We have a sort of tradition in our house that there must be a senseless, utterly useless but very funny present under $5.
That was this years entry.
I'm going to try and put them on the dog for a photo.


----------



## savarin (Dec 27, 2017)

Found a use for them


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 27, 2017)

Awww poor girl. She looks very upset about her booties.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 27, 2017)

tweinke said:


> Are those to keep the chair feet warm? Best present  I got was a tool I had loaned out about a year before!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 27, 2017)

savarin said:


> Found a use for them
> View attachment 251331



Me and the lovely also like messing with our animal children


----------



## savarin (Dec 27, 2017)

He was not happy when the reindeer antlers were clipped on


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 27, 2017)

savarin said:


> Found a use for them
> View attachment 251331


Your poor dog. Torturing him for a funny moment. I love it.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 27, 2017)

Did this to my almost 15year old lab a week before I had to put him down. Kind of feel bad about it now, but it was funny.  He was not too happy.  Mis him alot.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey moderators ain't that cruelty to animals , lol poor pups ours had a Santa suit on at Christmas but he loves his clothing . Weird things hunh years ago my family started to give a giant brown dress to one or another as a I guess Bobby prize it went back and forth for years. It got so we all had it more then once. Big Browney we called it. Gave my wife a I thought nice present a few years ago a back packer crosman air pistol ,, rifle stock combo. I figured she would shoot with me nope went like a fart in church.


----------

